
TEDD – Technologically-Enabled Direct Democracy - stevekrouse
https://medium.com/@stevekrouse/tedd-b86504a62144
======
sharemywin
Why not start with people begin able to submit national referendums and vote
on national referendums. Maybe with 60% to pass.

